# is my dog a cocker spaniel? (bought him as one)



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

We bought an english cocker spaniel a fair few months ago and he is pedigree but not KC registered, the breeder said we can register him ourselves though. She showed us the mum who was a small block cocker spaniel.

Alfie our cocker is liver and white, now the breeder told us that its very rare to find a cocker spaniel in liver and white. he's about 7-8month old and is gangly and not really bulky.

People keep saying thats a springer and others are saying that he's a sprocker. We're really confused cos we've been told that people can dupe the pedigree papers and pretened a different dog mated with their bitch....so can i have opinions...is he a cocker, a small springer or a sprocker?

The photos i have on my laptop were taking at the end June so he would have been around 5 month old, so he has grown a bit since.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

That is a liver Springer Spaniel


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

You also cannot KC register the dog yourself. The breeder of the pups must do it.

I would most definately say that he is a pure Springer and not a cross.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Springer spaniel and as already said you cant register himself.
They conned you by the sound of it


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

from breeding springers myself id say its def a springer, ears and colouration are wrong for a cocker not to mention its legs are far too long. looks like a fine healthy dog though and you will have great fun with him, cant beat springers :flrt:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like a working cocker to me.


working cocker spaniel - Google Search

although perhaps a little leggy ?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

1) cockers can come in Liver and white,and looking at him at his age I would say he is a cocker, and springers and cockers in the early days of the breed were the same they would just call the smaller ones Cockers and the larger springers  eventually they split of into separate breeds 

2) to get him registered you will have to get breeder to do it as you don't own either parent you cant register them


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

springer all the way but u shud still be happy his stunning


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

he's 38cm from the flank and weighs around 13kgs if that helps and hes either late 7 months or early 8 months if that helps?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I would think it would be unlikely to get such clear Springer markings in a Sprocker (SpringerxCocker) so my vote is Springer too, and just look at the size of those paws!

Would be nice to see an up-to-date pic of him : victory:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

You can tell by the shape of his face and his ears that he is a Springer Spaniel. Also by the size of him and the length of his legs.

I'm sorry that you bought him thinking otherwise but he'll be a lonely dog


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Breed standard for Cocker, still sounds like a cocker to me 
*
General Appearance
*Merry, sturdy, sporting; well balanced; compact; measuring approximately same from withers to ground as from withers to root of tail. *Characteristics
*Merry nature with ever-wagging tail shows a typical bustling movement, particularly when following scent, fearless of heavy cover.
*Temperament
*Gentle and affectionate, yet full of life and exuberance.
*Head and Skull
*Square muzzle, with distinct stop set midway between tip of nose and occiput. Skull well developed, cleanly chiselled, neither too fine nor too coarse. Cheek bones not prominent. Nose sufficiently wide for acute scenting power.
*Eyes
*Full, but not prominent. Dark brown or brown, never light, but in the case of liver, liver roan and liver and white, dark hazel to harmonise with coat; with expression of intelligence and gentleness but wide awake, bright and merry; rims tight.
*Ears
*Lobular, set low on a level with eyes. Fine leathers extending to nose tip. Well clothed with long, straight silky hair.
*Mouth
*Jaws strong with a perfect, regular and complete scissor bite, i.e. upper teeth closely overlapping lower teeth and set square to the jaws.
*Neck
*Moderate in length, muscular. Set neatly into fine sloping shoulders. Clean throat.
*Forequarters
*Shoulders sloping and fine. Legs well boned, straight, sufficiently short for concentrated power. Not too short to interfere with tremendous exertions expected from this grand, sporting dog.
*Body
*Strong, compact. Chest well developed and brisket deep; neither too wide nor too narrow in front. Ribs well sprung. Loin short, wide with firm, level topline gently sloping downwards to tail from end of loin to set on of tail.
*Hindquarters
*Wide, well rounded, very muscular. Legs well boned, good bend of stifle, short below hock allowing for plenty of drive.
*Feet
*Firm, thickly padded, cat-like.
*Tail
*Set on slightly lower than line of back. Must be merry in action and carried level, never cocked up. Previously customarily docked.
Docked: Never too short to hide, nor too long to interfere with, the incessant merry action when working.
Undocked: Slightly curved, of moderate length, proportionate to size of body giving an overall balanced appearance; ideally not reaching below the hock. Strong at the root and tapering to a fine tip; well feathered in keeping with the coat. Lively in action, carried on a plane not higher than level of back and never so low as to indicate timidity.
*Gait/Movement
*True through action with great drive covering ground well.
*Coat
*Flat, silky in texture, never wiry or wavy, not too profuse and never curly. Well feathered forelegs, body and hindlegs above hocks.
*Colour
*Various. In self colours no white allowed except on chest.
*Size
*Height approximately: dogs: 39-41 cms (151/2-16 ins); bitches: 38-39 cms (15-151/2 ins). Weight approximately: 13-14.5 kgs (28-32 lbs).
*Faults
*Any departure from the foregoing points should be considered a fault and the seriousness with which the fault should be regarded should be in exact proportion to its degree and its effect upon the health and welfare of the dog, and on the dog’s ability to perform its traditional wo


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> 1) cockers can come in Liver and white,and looking at him at his age I would say he is a cocker, and springers and cockers in the early days of the breed were the same they would just call the smaller ones Cockers and the larger springers  eventually they split of into separate breeds
> 
> 2) to get him registered you will have to get breeder to do it as you don't own either parent you cant register them


Trust this lady, she knows her working dogs.


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

just took a couple of new photos will post in a sec...rubbish camera though


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

kelsey7692 said:


> You can tell by the shape of his face and his ears that he is a Springer Spaniel. Also by the size of him and the length of his legs.
> 
> I'm sorry that you bought him thinking otherwise but he'll be a lonely dog


theres no way of telling from ears as springers and cockers have the same ears! 

below is a example of the two breeds


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

here's the pic, crap camera and light but best i can do...sorry about the floor in the utility room alfie ruined it so we've ripped it up and we're getting another -_-


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

wohic said:


> Trust this lady, she knows her working dogs.


Thanks I am slightly obsessed with my working dogs :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Looks like cocker to me hun bloody nice one to, wouldn't mind him in the field with me!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

shiro_ookami said:


> here's the pic, crap camera and light but best i can do...sorry about the floor in the utility room alfie ruined it so we've ripped it up and we're getting another -_-
> 
> image
> image
> ...


You have one lovely Springer


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

kelsey7692 said:


> You have one lovely Springer


not a springer at 8 months old he should be nearly fully grown and a springer should be about 51 cms (20 ins) and no way is he that tall! 

did you say you had pedigree, can you give me his parents name and his grandparents name I should be able to help you from there,

see you are Donnie way I know a few cocker breeders that way didn't et him from hatfield woodhouse by any chance?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

kelsey7692 said:


> You have one lovely Springer



I am interested in how you come to that conclusion ?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

wohic said:


> I am interested in how you come to that conclusion ?


A true, pure bred Cocker is quite different from a Springer. They are smaller, have a much leaner snout and longer ears compared to their head.

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/s...00000B558B1DC081CC7589B432A0013ECECFD09E22A2F

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/s...000001947E941BC01C0C838A2E25B05072D228ACEDC70


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

kelsey7692 said:


> A true, pure bred Cocker is quite different from a Springer. They are smaller, have a much leaner snout and longer ears compared to their head.


sorry but no they dont, its not that long ago they were one and the same breed, read the breed standard printed above, that pup is a cocker.

Edit, there is a world of difference between a working and show cocker


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

kelsey7692 said:


> A true, pure bred Cocker is quite different from a Springer. They are smaller, have a much leaner snout and longer ears compared to their head.
> 
> Spaniel (Cocker) Pictures ? The Kennel Club
> 
> Spaniel (English Springer) Pictures ? The Kennel Club



see your going by show cockers and springers to workers they could be sep breeds altogether


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks more like a springer than a cocker to me, doesn't have the face or body shape of a cocker (i think their really ugly, sorry to those who like them). He's a very cute spaniel either way.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

wohic said:


> sorry but no they dont, its not that long ago they were one and the same breed, read the breed standard printed above, that pup is a cocker.
> 
> Edit, there is a world of difference between a working and show cocker


Clearly we both have different opinions. I'm quite aware about the differences between show and working dogs.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> see your going by show cockers and springers to workers they could be sep breeds altogether


I agree they look nothing a like (working/show)


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

i've sent bosshogg his pedigree details


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Cocker Spaniels come in seventeen colours, the solid colours: Black, Red, Golden, Black & Tan, Liver and Liver & Tan. In parti colours there are: Black & White, Black, White & Tan, Tri-Coloured, Blue Roan, Blue Roan & Tan, Liver Roan, Liver & White, Liver, White & Tan, Orange Roan, Orange & White and Lemon Roan

I can see where confusion can come from with the liver whites as it does make them look very similar to the springers 

this is a black and white cocker spaniel as you can see you would think this is a springer one first sight


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

he looks like a springer to me but im not the best with dog breeds. my aunty has a pedigree cocker and he looks nothing like him but hes from show lines and i assume theres a difference? if it helps my godmother works for springer spanial rescue and i could get her to have a look see what she thinks he is? either way hes lovely :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have looked at the pedigree and this boy is deff a cocker spaniel  as you saw mum and she was a cocker and the dad is a cocker spaniel so is the grandparents, GR grandparents and so on

his lines also throw the gorgoeus black and tans what I love :flrt:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

he looks like one of my chihuahuas:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2nly joking,what a gorgeous dog whatever he is :flrt:


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> not a springer at 8 months old he should be nearly fully grown and a springer should be about 51 cms (20 ins) and no way is he that tall!
> 
> did you say you had pedigree, can you give me his parents name and his grandparents name I should be able to help you from there,
> 
> see you are Donnie way I know a few cocker breeders that way didn't et him from hatfield woodhouse by any chance?


i have two adult springers one of which is 19 inches at the shoulder and the other is 16.5 so it is possible to have small springers. they are mother and daughter(which i bred myself)and are both def pedigree springers.


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

His pedigree is legit by the looks of things and he has a good grandaddy =D

So it looks like he is a cocker lol thanks all : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Definately a cocker. Lovely example of the working type too. I really do prefer these to the pansy show ones


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Me too! They're gorgeous.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Gorgeous dog. I have a lver/chocolate roan working x show type cocker and he's the best doglet ever


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I like to think I have a good knowledge of dogs and have to admit that first off I would call him a springer if I saw him out on a walk, as those colours are more common in springers. However as said the working side of the breed do look similar at that age having relatively recently been the same breed and all you can do is patiently point out the mistake to people as I have to with my working lines retriever. She is very slight and hard to accept as pure retriever when you are use to seeing show retrievers which get heavier and heavier with every decade. 

I love the working cockers and would definitely have a shed load if I could, although I am not attracted at all to the show cockers. Hope you are very proud of his outstanding looks. As someone else said, I would love to have him by my side


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

shocked :gasp: i would have defo said he/she was a springer, but looks like its a cocker after all. but then again iv only ever seen show types never seen working ones n i had no idea they look so different. learn sumthing new everyday lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

He looks like a springer to my unknowledgable eye which is why I never commented before. If Bosshog says hes a working cocker then I would totally agree with her(even if she hadnt seen his pedigree) as she knows her working dogs. Hes a beautiful dog and its a shame you dont see more of the working type about


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> He looks like a springer to my unknowledgable eye which is why I never commented before. If Bosshog says hes a working cocker then I would totally agree with her(even if she hadnt seen his pedigree) as she knows her working dogs. Hes a beautiful dog and its a shame you dont see more of the working type about


that's exactly what I thought roll

I looked at the photo in the first post and thought "Springer", just like everyone else, but because I'm certainly no expert on spaniels I read the whole thread and by the time I'd got to Page 4 I'm thinking cocker too! :lol2:

I agree though, he's a lovely dog! :2thumb:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

i dont no what he is part from hes a lovely dog 
looks like hes being having fun


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

my vote would be for springer too! My aunt breeds working liver and whites and he looks just like her pups from this year but working spaniels tend to look a lot more alike than their show counterparts and bosshog knows her stuff...


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Awh thank you everyone :flrt:

Thanks for the help and your compliments. I didn't even realise he is a working type lol.

We know about labs not cockers but decided to go for a different breed as we didn't want to feel as though we were replacing our old labs with other labs. Our labs are show labs.

so we researched and decided to get a cocker. He is a fantastic little dog and a welcome addittion to the family. Even if he does eat everything in sight -_-. I hate to think how much we have to spend on toys for him and on shoes for us lol.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohh hes deff working type his grandad FTCH (field trial champion) Sandford Black Mamba is a stunning boy! I was going to use him over my old cocker but sadly she had to be PTS

back in the early days the liver and whites were the main colours and its only in the last ooo 50 years if that, that the blacks, roans, chocs ect have become the more popular colours and the liver and whites have died out some 

Have to admit I am very into my working dogs and hold a great passion for both Working labradors and working spaniels  I have traced my own labs pedigree back to the 1800's! 

actually just found this pic in dog folder don't know where its from but it is a pic of a working cocker from around 1915 notice the colour:whistling2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

shiro_ookami said:


> Awh thank you everyone :flrt:
> 
> Thanks for the help and your compliments. I didn't even realise he is a working type lol.
> 
> ...


You may have a little of a culture shock, he will very likely be a very intelligent and very active dog. Definitely more than you would have believed you were letting yourself into if you were not expecting a working lines spaniel. They are like a completely different breed to the show/pet lines.

I look every once in a while for a solid coloured working cocker, and have yet to find a breeder not docking them (I dont want one not docked but from a docking breeder, I want one from a nondocking breeder) so you have accidentally been very lucky.

In fact maybe he will be a little much for you and I should come puppynap him straight away :flrt::lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Kare said:


> You may have a little of a culture shock, he will very likely be a very intelligent and very active dog. Definitely more than you would have believed you were letting yourself into if you were not expecting a working lines spaniel. They are like a completely different breed to the show/pet lines.
> 
> I look every once in a while for a solid coloured working cocker, and have yet to find a breeder not docking them (I dont want one not docked but from a docking breeder, I want one from a nondocking breeder) so you have accidentally been very lucky.
> 
> In fact maybe he will be a little much for you and I should come puppynap him straight away :flrt::lol2:


If you tell a breeder you are looking just for one as a pet and don't want it docking and go on waiting list they will not dock one for you


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

As I said above, I want one from a breeder than does not dock, not simply one not docked from a breeder that does dock.

The law against docking says those wishing to work a dog should have to request to have the dog docked, proving it will be a working dog, those wishing for the dog undocked shouldn't have the be the ones booking to have them undocked. 

If a breeder doesnt care for the Animal Welfare laws what else do they not care for?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Kare said:


> If a breeder doesnt care for the Animal Welfare laws what else do they not care for?



Working dogs are allowed to be docked (owners must prove they are being worked though). So how are breeders not caring for the Animal Welfare Laws when they are legally allowed to dock their puppies tails?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i recently met a live & white cocker & thought he was a springer. on taking a second look, you could definately tell he wasn't a springer, it's just not very common to see liver & white cockers.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Working dogs are allowed to be docked (owners must prove they are being worked though). So how are breeders not caring for the Animal Welfare Laws when they are legally allowed to dock their puppies tails?


i think what kare is trying to say is that she shouldn't have to request a pup not be docked. not docking should be the norm unless the buyer will be working the dog & requests the tail to be docked.


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

iv never seen a working cocker over here before but they do look a lot like springers though maybe in the flesh the two are easily distinguished


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Working dogs are allowed to be docked (owners must prove they are being worked though). So how are breeders not caring for the Animal Welfare Laws when they are legally allowed to dock their puppies tails?


Yes, what Teshu said.

You see page after page of litters of working cockers for sale on *Pet* based websites already docked. I have yet to see any that are not docked and it is very obvious that the majority, if not all, of the litter will never see a gun let alone work.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Kare said:


> As I said above, I want one from a breeder than does not dock, not simply one not docked from a breeder that does dock.
> 
> The law against docking says those wishing to work a dog should have to request to have the dog docked, proving it will be a working dog, those wishing for the dog undocked shouldn't have the be the ones booking to have them undocked.
> 
> If a breeder doesnt care for the Animal Welfare laws what else do they not care for?



That is SO far from the truth, it shows they do CARE for there dogs, the injurys spaniels gain when undocked and worked is horrible and hard to heal, so tend to cause the dog more pain and longer pain than it been legally docked as a pup at a few days old!! 


and the law says that as long as the breeder works his dogs he can have his puppies docked as long as they are going to people who will work them to, You will find most working cocker spaniels are docked the glue is in the first bit of there name WORKING and IMO working cocker spaniels should go to working homes, these dogs are high energy, intelligent dogs that have been bred for speed and hunting they are not bred to be walked twice a day and maybe longer on a weekend, my labs are out wrking in field for 8 hours a day and when i was really busy they were out 4 days a week!

I have included a picture of matty a undocked spaniel bitch this is her story


> Manorrog Miss Matty was born on 2nd April 1994 and came to me at six months old. She had a fine full tail and looked beautiful with it when she carried it proudly like a flag, waving and wagging. However beautiful it may look, it was soon obvious to me that the practicality of docking was not a case of cruelty if docked, but cruelty not to dock.
> After her initial obedience training and some success at country fairs in scurries and tests we began serious work in September 1995 on a major partridge shoot near Grantham. Even on the first day her tail became cut working in tall maize. As the season progressed and Mattys experience grew we moved on in October to pheasants and we worked in the beating line on two major local shoots. We also worked on rough shoots on disused railway lines around this part of Lincolnshire. These heavily overgrown areas caused havoc with her tail and it soon became apparent that I will have to have her tail removed, a risky operation at her age involving a full anaesthetic.
> I had an open mind about docking when I took Matty. Now I am convinced never to have a full tailed spaniel again. The cruelty is not in docking, but in not docking. The enclosed photograph of her battered tail and a bloodstained dog are proof of this.
> Matty worked probably three days a week on average through the season and I appreciate this is more often than many dogs. The point is that she had an unnecessary problem brought about by not being docked. It is my intention to work my dogs as least as often as this again this coming season, however, should I use Matty? The evidence is plain: Matty worked alongside many other dogs, not just mine, and no others had damage similar to hers.
> ...


sorry for the long rambling post I take it very personal when people make un educated posts about something they have no first hand experience on, and then say what else do us breeders not care about just beacuse we dock!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> That is SO far from the truth, it shows they do CARE for there dogs, the injurys spaniels gain when undocked and worked is horrible and hard to heal, so tend to cause the dog more pain and longer pain than it been legally docked as a pup at a few days old!!
> 
> 
> and the law says that as long as the breeder works his dogs he can have his puppies docked as long as they are going to people who will work them to, You will find most working cocker spaniels are docked the glue is in the first bit of there name WORKING and IMO working cocker spaniels should go to working homes, these dogs are high energy, intelligent dogs that have been bred for speed and hunting they are not bred to be walked twice a day and maybe longer on a weekend, my labs are out wrking in field for 8 hours a day and when i was really busy they were out 4 days a week!
> ...



I remember you posting this up, poor Matty. I think if the dogs are working they need to be docked to save these sort of injuries (it's surprising how much blood they can lose from a tail injury). Greyhounds suffer from "happy tail" where they are so happy they wag their tails & they open them up on the kennel walls (which are often brick). Not nice, many end up losing the end of their tails (well at least they are happy, which is why they lose the end :2thumb


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am not necessary against docking working dogs, just against those docking everything in a litter rather than thinking how many are actually will ever see any real work. Which when you are advertising them on a pet based website is likely to be the whole litter

However you know nothing about me and I do not need to justify myself to you. I am far from uneducated and have worked with true working dogs, not just dogs "worked" for fun for a few hours at a weekend, I just happen to have lived and worked in countries where docking is completely illegal and has been for far longer than the 1/2 ass attempt to please all has been in existence in the UK. I know the stats actually say how truly rare tail splitting really is.

Yes when it happens it is nasty, but so is splitting a paw, accidents happen, but paws and ears are not chopped off just in case this rare occurrence happens.

I will never come to your side of the opinion, you will never come to mine but you have to accept there are educated people who do not believe as you do.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> I am not necessary against docking working dogs, just against those docking everything in a litter rather than thinking how many are actually will ever see any real work. Which when you are advertising them on a pet based website is likely to be the whole litter
> 
> However you know nothing about me and I do not need to justify myself to you. I am far from uneducated and have worked with true working dogs, not just dogs "worked" for fun for a few hours at a weekend, I just happen to have lived and worked in countries where docking is completely illegal and has been for far longer than the 1/2 ass attempt to please all has been in existence in the UK. I know the stats actually say how truly rare tail splitting really is.
> 
> ...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

But tail splittling in spaniels happens more than cut paws and ears, and cut paws and ears heal, tails dont every time the dog wags its tail it re opens the wound and is more likely to get infected and cause the dog more pain in the long run.

I totally agree that pet dogs should not be docked like boxers, rotties ect, but you cant expect someone to know how many dogs out of the litter are going to go to working homes and how many are not, we would love for all dogs we breed to go to working homes, and I have been lucky mine do, but sometimes some will go to pet homes or even working/pet homes

and there is nothing wrong with people who might only work there dogs at weekends at least they are getting out and doing the job they are bred for and not just been pets

I know the stats to taking from CD*B

*


> Dogs with docked tails are significantly less likely to sustain tail injuries, finds research published in this week’s Veterinary Record.
> 
> Among the 138,212 dogs seen by vets at the 52 practices during the study period, 281 were treated for a tail injury.
> 
> ...


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

> Dogs with docked tails are significantly less likely to sustain tail injuries, finds research published in this week’s Veterinary Record.


Isn't that a little like saying that people who have their hands amputated at birth are less likely to sustain injury to the fingers?
​


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

There is no way on earth that is a pure Cocker. It is either a Springer X Cocker or a Springer. As to which of the two, cannot be sure without seeing him in the flesh.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mattm said:


> There is no way on earth that is a pure Cocker. It is either a Springer X Cocker or a Springer. As to which of the two, cannot be sure without seeing him in the flesh.


and why not? would like to know why you think he isn't 
Clare


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I think everyone's getting thrown off by his colours. A lot of springers have that colour, not so many cockers.

I think his face looks like a cocker spaniel, but as he's still growing he's a bit leggy.

What's the point of selling a springer as a cocker spaniel? For one that's not KC reg you'd get the same price.


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

It can be very hard to tell the difference between a working type cocker and a springer especiely as loys of people dont even know that there is 2 types of cockers and most people will think of a show type when you say cocker to them.
I knew there were 2 diferent types but dint know much about them untill i got my boy which is a sprocker he's 3/4 cocker and 1/4 springer. Some people think he is a springer but people that know there working dogs say he looks like a cocker. I dont really care what he looks like he is gorgeous and i love him no matter what he is.
Hers a few pics of him-


----------



## nikki08 (Aug 11, 2008)

I say sprocker , my mate has one with liver and white maeking looks like a mini springer but is a sprocker. Deffo not a cocker spaniel.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Springer, i'd say that with 100% certainty myself. I know my gundogs (i judge them!) and have dealings with working AND show lines and have yet to see a cocker of either type that look anything like that around these days. Maybe a few generations back there were similarities, but now they are two very distinct breeds.

With a non registered pup the pedigree the breeder has given you is meaningless. Of course they will have sent you one for a cocker spaniel as thats what they have told you they sold. I could post any old pedigree up for my dogs and you'd have to take my word its true, doesnt mean it is though.

Either breed make wonderful active pets though. He is a very good looking boy, i wish you many years of fun with him


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Well either way i love my boy, he could be a shitzu cross springer and i couldnt care lol.

He dug through into the neighbours garden today and attacked their chickens -_-. Guess he's doing what he is bred for lol


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

looks like a springer to me


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Been following this thread for a while. To my eye that is a Springer, the head shape is Springer, the ear shape is Springer, conformation is 100% Springer (they do come in different sizes, my sister in law has a very tiny Springer bitch who isn't much bigger than a Cocker). Cockers have different ear carriage & different shaped ears to Springers. Agree that unless a dog is KC registered anyone can "supply" a pedigree with a dog. It was the same when i was breeding rabbits, it made me laugh when people would say they had a pedigree with the rabbit (anyone can stick a load of names down on a bit of fancy paper).


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I'm with the Springer or Sprocker people on this one

Absolutely stunning nevertheless


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

shiro_ookami said:


> so we researched and decided to get a cocker. He is a fantastic little dog and a welcome addittion to the family. Even if he does eat everything in sight -_-.


It's a shame you didnt research working cocker spaniels, or the breeder didnt tell you that there is a big difference in their activity levels and behaviour. They are much more like springers from what I hear, but I appreciate that when we were looking into pups we noticed working cockers were cheaper than show lines.



corny girl said:


> Greyhounds suffer from "happy tail" where they are so happy they wag their tails & they open them up on the kennel walls (which are often brick). Not nice, many end up losing the end of their tails (well at least they are happy, which is why they lose the end :2thumb


...yet you dont see them licensing the docking of all greyhounds. I knew one greyhound (out of many) who kept damaging his tail. They docked him and he still damaged it more. And his feet. Sadly what they didnt change was his appalling kennel, which is what he was trying to escape, he was so happy to see any human he kept harming himself trying to get to them.



spirit975 said:


> Isn't that a little like saying that people who have their hands amputated at birth are less likely to sustain injury to the fingers?​


:no1:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I have found this thread hilarious :lol2:

There appear to be quite a few of you who 'know your dogs' but still cant agree.


He's a lovely dog whatever he may be :flrt:


Personally I think the working cocker is gorgeous but I dont like t'others. I'm a collie & springer fan myself though hence loving the working cocker.



Now please continue so I may laugh further, thank you :lol2:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Let's see..

Is the dog muddy?

Yes, it's a Springer.



















Cocker for comparison..











Edit: Had a look back over the photos, now I'm not sure. Looks like both breeds..


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Contacted his breeder and she assured me he is full cocker and that a litter mate of his has been KC registered and if we want Alfie done she can do him for us.


----------

